# 170mm left hand JIS square taper crank-silver



## marxist_fixie (6 May 2010)

To match with a Stronglight track right hand crank...so a matching left hand crank would be ideal but failing that if its silver, 170mm, JIS, square taper,in good condition ie threads and the taper walls and not t badly marked.....i would like to hear from you...I have seen a left hand new Stronglight FH crank for £8...so thats my benchmark.....cheers...


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2010)

Not sure if JIS square taper is the same as what I have but I have a Stronglight 170mm almost for free.... see here

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------

